# The 2016 Post Your Steel Single Speed Thread!



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

As the title says, post your steel single speeds!

Here are mine!

Chris King Cielo.

















Vassago VerHauen

















Chumba Stella

















Soma Rush


----------



## Gingervitis (Dec 26, 2015)

Finally got those red X2's eh. I need some myself.

My 2015 Niner SIR 9


----------



## OLDFATUGLY (Apr 23, 2014)

Redline MonoBelt now mono1/2link. Hahahah


----------



## floorguy724 (Apr 20, 2004)

Can fat tires play?

Surly Krampus - 








Sent from my Galaxy Note 5


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

Gingervitis said:


> Finally got those red X2's eh. I need some myself.
> 
> My 2015 Niner SIR 9
> ]


I needed the black race X2's for my Chumba build so I pulled the trigger on the red Hopes.


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

floorguy724 said:


> Can fat tires play?
> 
> Surly Krampus -
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 5


If its steel and is a single speed then yes. But NO Dingle speeds, there not welcome!


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

It's still steel and still a single speed.


----------



## Singletrackd (May 3, 2015)

Mmm love it already....I am just waiting for some 15mm adapters for my hubs and then my bike will be all up in this


----------



## kallie (Jul 29, 2007)

@Nordieboy , what kind of fork is in your Unit
100 or 120 mm suspension


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Manitou Marvel Expert 100mm


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Four is that all you Have.
Do you let them Outside?
Just one of TEN Outside
IMG_20151227_141008637_HDR by Norm, on Flickr


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

2016 So Far 153 miles on...
IMG_20160102_091216941 by Norm, on Flickr

IMG_20160106_113452614_HDR by Norm, on Flickr

IMG_20160117_161227248 by Norm, on Flickr

IMG_20160119_175413015 by Norm, on Flickr

IMG_20160124_143203705_HDR by Norm, on Flickr

IMG_20160125_125916642 by Norm, on Flickr

IMG_20160127_145144316 by Norm, on Flickr


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm sorry, who has time to stop riding and take a photo? The only time I bother with photos is after I've cleaned, repaired or just built a bike. The VerHauens paint doesn't touch up well and it has dozens of fixes!

I kid, I kid....


----------



## jtbadge (Jan 19, 2015)

2015 Kona Honzo.


----------



## edved37 (Dec 8, 2014)

Normbilt said:


> Four is that all you Have.
> Do you let them Outside?
> Just one of TEN Outside
> IMG_20151227_141008637_HDR by Norm, on Flickr


Great looking bike, SS drop bar Pugsley?


----------



## Sattvic (Jul 28, 2013)

*Dumbo*


----------



## Ampelhasser (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## DualRollers (Apr 24, 2014)

On One Inbred fixed gear that I built over the winter... don't worry I put a front brake on it, I promise.


----------



## inclinelongboards (Jun 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robtre (Apr 9, 2008)

*Steel Singlespeed heaven!*









You can see my Surly in the background!


----------



## edved37 (Dec 8, 2014)

Snowy SSCX double track on the knards, 44x18 was a little tough


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

I love all the winter pics! It's a very cold 74 degrees today in Houston. It's going to be an even worse 80 this weekend!


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)




----------



## earworm (Nov 8, 2014)

My oka


----------



## febikes (Jan 28, 2011)

My mountain bike (my main focus is six hour single speed racing):









My road bike (great for training on the road):









Especially this time of year a single speed road bike is great when the trails are wet and sloppy.

My road bike runs 54/17. I get a training effect just by looking at the chainring.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

My single speed road/cx bike is running 38/17. I feel so inadequate


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

17.5" Soma Juice
120mm Reba
slx brakes
Vice pedals
32x20 with Absolute Black oval ring


----------



## idaz (Nov 17, 2007)

*Vassago VerHauen*

My Vassago VerHauen in Prescott, AZ. Looking for dry dirt out on the Whiskey Off-Road course.


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

Sweet VerHauen. I love mine!


----------



## idaz (Nov 17, 2007)

Click Click Boom said:


> Sweet VerHauen. I love mine!


Thanks!

You've got a pretty sweet fleet. Many of which are high on my "next bike" list.

I'll be interested in hearing your thoughts on ride quality of the Stella versus the Vassago.


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

One of the positive/negative things about working in a bike shop is that bikes keep appearing at my home. Parts just accumulate until one day it becomes a bike.

Take my Chumba as an example... I had the wheels, tires, pedals, handle bar, grips, stem, Ti bolts, and cranks laying around and when I wanted a rigid bike back in my fleet the Cielo was the best candidate. So on whent the rigid fork leaving the Fox Fork. Now my red on red on red VerHauen "NEEDED" red Hope brakes so that left me with brakes.

So then this frame just happened to be purchased. Then a few parts here and there started to show up against my will. All sorts of trucks (UPS, DHL, FedEX and USPS) dropping things off and then one day there is another bike I can't find room for!


----------



## floorguy724 (Apr 20, 2004)

Definitely some sweet steel bikes in this thread!

I also have a Ti Mukluk which hasn't been ridden since my Krampus was built. 

The Krampus for me was a frame for now until I decided on a Ti frame/fork? Since riding the Krampus and looking at some of the bike in this thread, I'm starting to second guess my Ti purchase? Steel is real man.....

Sent from my Galaxy Note 5


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

my Kona Unit


----------



## bad jack (Aug 24, 2011)

I'll play :thumbsup:


----------



## sparkie (Oct 7, 2006)

Here's mine...


----------



## bikecycology (Apr 26, 2010)

sparkie said:


> Here's mine...


Dude's got a Black Cat!!!


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

Still one of the best bikes I've every seen.



sparkie said:


> Here's mine...


----------



## Zaskar24 (Jun 7, 2008)

Some great looking steel in this thread!

Here is my current steel single speed bike.















Great to see another Coconino here as well!


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

My two cruisers


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

I stopped during a perfectly nice ride today in amazing 78 degree sunny weather to snap these pics for ya' bud!

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

These are the local trails that run near the creek.



























Normbilt said:


> Four is that all you Have.
> Do you let them Outside?
> Just one of TEN Outside
> IMG_20151227_141008637_HDR by Norm, on Flickr


----------



## Zaskar24 (Jun 7, 2008)

Sweet cruisers Vader! The green is looks really good with the curved top tube.

Jealous of your weather CCB. Upper 40s and rain here and than back to normal for Chicago temperature wise for the week.


----------



## sparkie (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks guys. It rides even better then it looks!


----------



## Niner'd (Feb 13, 2013)

Hair under 20lbs ready to ride.


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

Loaded...










Unloaded...










Midair...


----------



## LaneDetroitCity (Nov 10, 2015)

Gf










Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

*Got these two rolling into '16.*


----------



## LaneDetroitCity (Nov 10, 2015)

Normbilt said:


> Four is that all you Have.
> Do you let them Outside?
> Just one of TEN Outside
> IMG_20151227_141008637_HDR by Norm, on Flickr


Sick. That's all. Wow.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

gsteitz said:


> View attachment 1046930
> View attachment 1046929


Did you repaint the VerHauen? It looks great! I love the black label Vassago's!


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

Click Click Boom said:


> Did you repaint the VerHauen? It looks great! I love the black label Vassago's!


Thanks man, yes it was originally the Curly's Gold.

Dig your Chumba BTW, I know those guys well. They are doing some killer stuff!


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

My VerHauen has a lot of trail rash and I'm ocd as hell about bike maintenance and appearance. After every ride its cleaned, lubed and polished. My Bikes get torn down and overhaul often.

With all the scratches its time for a repaint but Vassago doesn't do that translucent red anymore. 

Who did the paint work? Can they do translucent red?


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

gsteitz said:


> View attachment 1046930


I rode that bridge yesterday. that section is amazing. secret spot!


----------



## Ed471 (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

There is a ton of VerHauen love!


----------



## bjbtexas (Apr 26, 2009)

*Carbon SS*

My Carbon SS

Used a Wheels Mfg - Eccentric Bottom Bracket
Stans Arch Rims
White Industries Hubs


----------



## mmatt (Jan 17, 2016)

*Spot Rocker SS - Belt Driven*

I haven't seen a belt drive or a Spot yet. Here's my Rocker single speed.


----------



## frito_mosquito (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## t3mplar (Jun 4, 2013)

*Kona Unit*

Love this bike.


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

Click Click Boom said:


> My VerHauen has a lot of trail rash and I'm ocd as hell about bike maintenance and appearance. After every ride its cleaned, lubed and polished. My Bikes get torn down and overhaul often.
> 
> With all the scratches its time for a repaint but Vassago doesn't do that translucent red anymore.
> 
> Who did the paint work? Can they do translucent red?


Sent you a PM.


----------



## rsb201 (Jan 26, 2010)

KONA Explosif


----------



## LaneDetroitCity (Nov 10, 2015)

bjbtexas said:


> My Carbon SS
> 
> Used a Wheels Mfg - Eccentric Bottom Bracket
> Stans Arch Rims
> White Industries Hubs


Steel is real!!!!!


gsteitz said:


> Thanks man, yes it was originally the Curly's Gold.
> 
> Dig your Chumba BTW, I know those guys well. They are doing some killer stuff!


Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## HEN-D1967 (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

^luv that combo. Carbon fork is the sexy time


----------



## HEN-D1967 (Feb 2, 2016)

jonshonda said:


> ^luv that combo. Carbon fork is the sexy time


Thanks, the Verhauen was my first build ever and I do like how it turned out. Love the Crank Bros. wheel design but had some reservations on quality. Happy to report they have survived 2 summers and my 220 lbs. Bike came in at 23 lbs with the Whiskey Carbon fork. Thanks again


----------



## can't get right (May 15, 2005)

The Coconino in it's rigid form. You can also see my house if you squint.


----------



## rzims (Sep 7, 2005)

Jabber








Redline








My Verhauen is currently in a 1x10 although it often runs as SS when I'm wanting a bike with a shock.
Love the Verhauen, but this has to be the worst paint on a bike I've ever had...


----------



## zdaw73 (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## OperatorBo (Mar 20, 2011)

Just got yesterday. 2nd SS, sold my Ver Hauen last summer, biggest mistake I have ever made. But this will help with my recovery this year!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 333 (Apr 29, 2010)

That Black Cat ... wow. Perfect in every way.

My SS in 2016 mode


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

mack_turtle said:


> 17.5" Soma Juice
> 120mm Reba
> slx brakes
> Vice pedals
> 32x20 with Absolute Black oval ring


Soma Juice! Nice!

Here's mine:










Size Large
Avid BB7 Brakes
32x18
CK Cog
Krampus fork
Easton Arc30's laced to XT hubs (keep it simple!)

Next up: Swapping the Jones bar back to a flat bar, swapping the BB7_S brakes from my fatbike to this bike, and going to 2.2" bikepacking tires! Yeehaw!


----------



## Addy Marx (Jul 18, 2009)

*Surly Straggler*

My 'road' bike. A training tool, a commuter, a get around, just something different to ride for when I get off the trails. I just converted it to single after having initially run it 1x10 from when I first set it up. I figure if I'm gonna go in I might as well go all in 'road' bike and all.

Pic from my ride last Friday... wet and cold and cold and wet. January in BC, can't expect much else.


----------



## Addy Marx (Jul 18, 2009)

*Waltworks*

My main rig. Waltworks custom built mid 2012.
I've ridden this thing as a 3x10, 1x10, Rohloff'd, single, dingle, tringle. I like to mess around with drivetrain stuff for fun and for different trips and times of year etc. 
After last years Colorado Trail Race the first thing I did when I got home was pull the gears off (1x10) and set it up single. I just needed a change, needed not to think about riding and just ride for fun.

After the first ride I was so excited about the way my bike rode. It instantly took me back to my BMX days. A light, silent bike that made my local trails hard again. Climbing, steep punchy stuff, ugh, we all go through it, longer sustained climbs made me suck wind again and super responsive and fun on the descents without the extra weight and crap clanging around back there.
It's perfect for our ever (d)evolving trails out here on the North Shore. Bikes get better, trails get smoother and easier, I don't get it. I wanted to get back to the roots and feel the trails again. This thing is perfect for the riding I do.

Picture from my ride today. The rain went away and sun came out for a bit. Amazing how invigorating that can be when you've been under rain and clouds for the last while.


----------



## Mariop (Nov 11, 2013)

Addy Marx said:


> My 'road' bike. A training tool, a commuter, a get around, just something different to ride for when I get off the trails. I just converted it to single after having initially run it 1x10 from when I first set it up. I figure if I'm gonna go in I might as well go all in 'road' bike and all.
> 
> Pic from my ride last Friday... wet and cold and cold and wet. January in BC, can't expect much else.


That is a nice ride! What is the build sheet on that beauty? I am not much for road riding but that is inspiring. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

zdaw73 said:


> View attachment 1047839


Sweeeet! If I can find a frame for a good price, I was thinking of building one them up as a 1x10 monster cross.


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

Another Chumba Stella to add to the mix.

I wanted to try some Chinese wider carbon wheels and got tubulars by accident. Decided to try and make lemonade out of lemons and got some tires on closeout for really cheap. I might end up trying a race on them later this summer and see how they feel.


----------



## Addy Marx (Jul 18, 2009)

Mariop said:


> That is a nice ride! What is the build sheet on that beauty? I am not much for road riding but that is inspiring. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you for the compliment Mariop, I'm the same way. While I like *some* road riding, by myself, randonerding/touring type solo rides I didn't want some plastic whiz bang electric thing. It's a solid bike as all the parts are take offs from my mountain bike, posted in the next post below. Once I had enough stuff I figured I may as well put something together. The straggler checked most of the boxes, I just wish it had more tire clearance to run 2" rubber. Ah well, can't have it all for a $500 frame set.

*Surly Straggler Frame/Fork
*Race Face Turbine Cranks, 38T RF NW ring, King 18T cog
*King headset
*Thompson post and stem, Salsa Woodchipper 42cm bars.
*Chromag Trailmaster LTD seat. 
*King/Stans Arch wheels with Soma Cazadero tires run tubeless.
*SRAM carbon single speed levers to TRP Spyre brakes (the only roadie parts I had to get)
*SRAM 8 speed chain
*King bottle cages.
*Planet Bike 29er fenders.

Also in this pic is a partial frame bag I made myself and Porcelain Rocket Charlene Seat bag. I did a few nice long rides on it last year when I got it and am looking forward to better weather and longer days to continue those fun exploratory/touring type rides this year.

Cheers!
Adam.


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

Addy Marx said:


> *King/Stans Arch wheels with Soma Cazadero tires run tubeless.


No problems running them tubeless? I have a set that I've been thinking about converting to tubeless.


----------



## Mariop (Nov 11, 2013)

Addy Marx said:


> Thank you for the compliment Mariop, I'm the same way. While I like *some* road riding, by myself, randonerding/touring type solo rides I didn't want some plastic whiz bang electric thing. It's a solid bike as all the parts are take offs from my mountain bike, posted in the next post below. Once I had enough stuff I figured I may as well put something together. The straggler checked most of the boxes, I just wish it had more tire clearance to run 2" rubber. Ah well, can't have it all for a $500 frame set.
> 
> *Surly Straggler Frame/Fork
> *Race Face Turbine Cranks, 38T RF NW ring, King 18T cog
> ...


Hey Adam,

Thanks. That is one of the nicest builds I have ever seen. Maybe it's the Chromag leather seat; I have one on my Redline SS! Thanks to you I am looking to build one for myself.

Harris


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

Here is my Chumba Stella in the wild. I'm going to wait until the newness wears off but so far I'm loving this thing. I have some Carbon EC70 Trails coming for her.


----------



## floorguy724 (Apr 20, 2004)

Nice Chumba! Any idea on weight?

I have a Vassago Verhauen on the way and plan on having it built up by the end of next week!

Currently riding (and loving) my Surly Krampus and Ti Mukluk for now until the Verhauen gets here. The Verhauen will be my everyday bike for a long time. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 5


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

I changed the seat post and got it down to 20 pounds 1oz. It my dip below 20 with the new wheels.



I do love my VerHauen as well. The VerHauen is going to be my fun ride/long ride rig going forward.


----------



## floorguy724 (Apr 20, 2004)

Nice man! 

I'm hoping for sub 23lbs on my 29+ Verhauen. We will see.....

Sent from my Galaxy Note 5


----------



## Addy Marx (Jul 18, 2009)

joshhan said:


> No problems running them tubeless? I have a set that I've been thinking about converting to tubeless.


They mount up tubeless quite easily and hold air very well. I haven't had any issues with that. The Cazadero's are made by Panaracer in Japan which from the intersearching I did mount up quite well tubeless. It's one of the reasons I went with them. Also they are about as fat as I can comfortably fit in the Straggler frame and they look pretty cool in my opinion.
I've had 2 flats. Ran over a screw, pulled it and plugged it. Ran over a piece of glass, pulled it and plugged it. Both repairs took all of 5 minutes thanks to the generous amount of Stans doing it's job.


----------



## Addy Marx (Jul 18, 2009)

Mariop said:


> Hey Adam,
> 
> Thanks. That is one of the nicest builds I have ever seen. Maybe it's the Chromag leather seat; I have one on my Redline SS! Thanks to you I am looking to build one for myself.
> 
> Harris


No problem Harris, again appreciate the comments. Check out 'Blue Lug' online. They're a bike shop out of Japan and have, in my opinion built up some of the nicest looking Surly's anywhere. I used a lot of their images as inspiration for my build. Just clean, simple nice looking bikes. And their builds really made me appreciate the aesthetic value of Surly's. 
I'm a huge fan of the Chromag LTD, it's the best one I've used. Comfortable for all day, day after day riding and it looks great too. 
Awesome! post some pics once you get it built up!


----------



## Durt (Aug 13, 2009)

click click boom said:


> i stopped during a perfectly nice ride today in amazing 78 degree sunny weather to snap these pics for ya' bud!
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> ...


cy creek!! Ccmtb!


----------



## Durt (Aug 13, 2009)

2014 Salsa El Mariachi


----------



## Raul34 (Feb 7, 2012)

2015 Surly Pugsley







30x18
~29 lbs


----------



## costaorange (Sep 16, 2014)

Out getting dirty.Cleaning afterwards was not fun. :madman:


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

Raul34 said:


> 2015 Surly Pugsley30x18~29 lbs


Twenty-nine pounds?! WOW. I have almost the exact same bike, and mine is 36lbs.I figure you probably have a pound on me from the cockpit and seatpost, since I upgraded from stock but not by much. Then you likely went tubeless, and that's a pound or two. Finally, I have a rear derailleur and cassette, so that's another pound... dang. Makes me want to go SS like my mountain bike.


----------



## Raul34 (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah, I can't wait to get it out on trails this Spring, as it will see the majority of my local trail riding time here in Iowa. The front end is nice and light. The rear could definitely be lighter if I replaced the stock hub. I bought it stock knowing I was going to replace some parts and didn't want to spend a lot building it from frame. I basically got it at cost during the Surly blowout, so I only have maybe $300 in extras after selling a few of the take-offs. It helped having some XT brakes laying around and I won the Husker Du at a local fat bike race raffle.

I had my other Pugs set up as SS a couple years ago and absolutely loved it, and it didn't have nearly as nice of components so was probably around 32-33 pounds. 

So stoked for some dirt trails.


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

Raul34 said:


> Yeah, I can't wait to get it out on trails this Spring, as it will see the majority of my local trail riding time here in Iowa. The front end is nice and light. The rear could definitely be lighter if I replaced the stock hub. I bought it stock knowing I was going to replace some parts and didn't want to spend a lot building it from frame. I basically got it at cost during the Surly blowout, so I only have maybe $300 in extras after selling a few of the take-offs. It helped having some XT brakes laying around and I won the Husker Du at a local fat bike race raffle.I had my other Pugs set up as SS a couple years ago and absolutely loved it, and it didn't have nearly as nice of components so was probably around 32-33 pounds. So stoked for some dirt trails.


Very similar story on my end. Got the bike during the sale with the intent to replace all the OEM parts and eventually that rear hub. I was happy with the Avid BB7_S brakes though, no need to replace those.I have mine set up with HuDu's (sold the Knards), a slightly lighter stem/seatpost, and a WTB Pure-V.I ran it singlespeed for a while but the ratio was too high for snow and intense climbing. So, I put a cassette on it and a 10sp shifter/derailleur, that's been good to have this winter. I'm running it 1x with the fancy 28T narrow-wide Surly specced on some of their Moonlanders. I am thinking when the weather gets nice, I will run it 28/19 or 28/17 and see how I like it.I don't totally mind having gears on the Pugsley, as I get my fix on a singlespeed Soma Juice (32/18) and that makes me feel plenty badass enough to wuss out when I get on the fatbike without bruising my ego.Doesn't matter what drivetrain I put on it, I'm going to destroy it before April:


----------



## floorguy724 (Apr 20, 2004)

Just built up tonight. A few more little touches and it'll be done! First ride tomorrow!

Vassago Verhauen 29+ with Whisky 9 fork









Sent from my Galaxy Note 5


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

floorguy724 said:


> Just built up tonight. A few more little touches and it'll be done! First ride tomorrow!
> 
> Vassago Verhauen 29+ with Whisky 9 fork
> 
> ...


Nice! looks pretty sweet. the Verhauen 29+ is on my short list. i'm curious to hear your impressions of it vs the Krampus.


----------



## floorguy724 (Apr 20, 2004)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Nice! looks pretty sweet. the Verhauen 29+ is on my short list. i'm curious to hear your impressions of it vs the Krampus.


Thanks man.

I had a chance to do a 16.7 mile ride today. The Verhauen is definitely a way more plush ride and flexes a lot more in a good way. I never realized how stiff the Krampus was until today.

By just swapping all of the parts directly from the Krampus to the Verhauen, in lost roughly 3 lbs. My Krampus weighed 26.25lbs with my parts and the Verhauen note weighs 23.5lbs.

When I first started the ride, I had to stop and look at the frame to make sure there were no cracks in the frame (lol) since the back tire was washing all-over the place.

On my my Krampus, I'd run 7.5psi front and 9psi rear for the tires (40mm Nexties setup tubeless) and on the Verhauen I had to bump up the pressure to 10psi front and 11.5psi rear for my 215lbs. Once I had the pressure right it was night and day.

Once I was all setup, I was able to get out and hammer it. This bike just plain rocks! It has just the right amount of flex, yet stays stiff enough for out-of-the-saddle climbs. The Whisky 9 fork with 15mm thru is definitely stiffer and takes the edge off of bumps. Climbing is a blast and I absolutely love the post mount drop outs.

Even though it's a similar build, the ride is totally different. The Verhauen honestly rides more plush than my Ti Mukluk. I still have a few more tweaks to do, but I'll be sure and report back!

Sent from my Galaxy Note 5


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

08 Mary SS just randomly found a fork for it, I need some better pics










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

awesome, thanks. what about geo? how does it handle by comparison?

your description of the frame flex is interesting (i'm also 210lbs). I've experienced the same thing on 29ers. Kona Unit SS (4130) vs Jamis Dragon (853) geared. the Kona has a big gusset where the chainstays meet the BB shell, makes the frame really stiff laterally which i like for SS. the Jamis is much lighter for sure, but when i stand and climb the frame flexes so much the back of the bike wanders back and forth. for the longest time i kept having to stop and check if the rear tire was flat. it wasn't. 

i don't think i would like the Jamis set up SS for that reason. i think part of the problem was also the American Classic wheels that came on that bike. i just recently built up a new sturdy wheelset with Velocity Blunt 35 rims and converted the hubs to TA f/r. i only have one ride on the new wheels and it was slippery out so i don't have a good impression of how much of an improvement the new wheels will make. I know i could feel the front end was stiffer, but i'll have to wait for the snow to melt before i can draw any more conclusions. 

I'm still trying to decide if i will end up with a Krampus or the Verhauen. I really love the Kona frame. i don't wish it was made any differently, or of any other steel. which is why i'm still favoring the Krampus. i think.


----------



## floorguy724 (Apr 20, 2004)

Geo is spot on. Feels absolutely perfect. I'm 5'10" (with riding shoes) and rode a medium Krampus and am now on a 18" Verhauen. Both were setup with 70mm-0° stems and straight seatposts and both feel just right. 

As far as handling....even though they are the same size and parts, they are 2 different rides? The Krampus is stiffer and feels more "bomb proof" while the Verhauen is WAY more comfortable and requires finesse if that makes sense? I honestly think the Verhauen will handle better once I'm used to it. 

Again, I'm still getting used to a frame with more flex and a carbon fiber fork. Wierd....

Sent from my Galaxy Note 5


----------



## Loudpawlz (Jan 26, 2004)

Chromag Surface. Got lucky and was able convert with magic gearing, a slightly worn chainring and stretched single speed chain with a couple of Slinks. Fun bike.


----------



## fat-but-slow (Oct 19, 2009)

*Bliss.*









First go around with SS. I love it. Simplicity brings happiness. It's light, fun, and makes old trails new again. My build started with the premise that $$ spent on a great set of carbon wheels will pay larger dividends than the same $$ spend on a super expensive frame. So I found an alum. frame on clearance and went to work. After many hours fretting on pieces and parts here is my build. As you will see, in my opinion the XT level of brakes is the "happy spot" as an additional $200 for Xtr seemed frivolous, and after riding the XTs they performed better than expected. Most importantly I am a "very satisfied" customer of Dave at SpeedDream wheels. The reviews are spot on, he communicates thoroughly prior to building, and then he delivers!

Weight: 20lbs with xt pedals.
Niner One Nine frame.
Niner Carbon Fork
Nox farlow front- Teocalli rear. (Combined weight with tape: 1595 gms.)
Industry Nine hubs (must they be "that" noisy - but I love the ability to "ratchet" through the nasty stuff)
Kent Erikson Ti seat post (with an alum. frame the Ti post seemed like a perfect combo.- and it rides with plenty compliance)
Niner carbon RDO bar
Oozy 50 mm stem (did the math- originally concerned 50 mm would be too short - but with the 780 mm bar it feels just right, and climbing is no problem)
Shimano xt-8000 brakes ( 180 rotor front- 160 rear)
Sram GX 1400 cranks 170 mm (fits perfect 5-11 tall -minimizes rock strikes- and is very affordable, yet comparable in weight & performance to the other "blingy" cranks )
Niner EBB 2 paired with sram gxp bottom bracket ( super easy to install - no creaks or slippage- just follow instructions - especially torque measurements!)
Fizik saddle
Esi grips
8 speed Sram master link chain (wide & large - strong - lots of heavy pulling on SS - no problems)
Chris King 19 tooth rear cog - surly spacer kit
Ikon 2.35 front - Ikon 2.2 rear.

Notes: I started with the Ardent 2.4 front // Ikon 2.35 rear. This tire combo. felt Ok, but not great, as I am accustomed the light and responsive 2.2 Ikon on the rear. So I changed to the Ikon 2.35 front//Ikon 2.2 rear. The Farlow's 29 mm id makes the 2.35 plenty cushy and the Teocalli's 26 mm id is a perfect fit for the light and grippy Ikon 2.2. Gearing 32-19. This combo is great for everything but the "steep switch back" type stuff. I will probably get a 21 for the rear to put in my quiver when verticality necessitates. I originally wanted an Absolute Black Oval chainring, but after placing cranks I'm doubtful the 34mm portion of the oval will fit. Boo Hoo , I have plenty to work with for now. Just thought this might assist others in the SS building mode. Happy Trails.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ not hating on you, but this thread is for *steel* singlespeeds.

try this one instead

http://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/new-post-your-singlespeed-505368-249.html#post12464663


----------



## fat-but-slow (Oct 19, 2009)

Sorry. I tried to delete the previous post as it pertains to a lightweight aluminum single speed . Perhaps moderator can. I shan't do it again.


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

fat-but-slow said:


> Sorry. I tried to delete the previous post as it pertains to a lightweight aluminum single speed . Perhaps moderator can. I shan't do it again.


As penance, you have 90 days to build up a steel SS and post it.


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

There's a carbon one crashing the party too!


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Almost ready for this weekends race.
Undecided on whether the dropper should go back on for this one.


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

Needs a shorter fork but this is what I had. For being a collection of cheapo parts it is a fun commuter & has seen a lot of use lately. hoping to try my hand at CX racing next winter.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

XL Karate Monkey still going strong. At least the frame is steel...:thumbsup:



__
https://flic.kr/p/CoZSo2
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Out on the dirt...



__
https://flic.kr/p/upcKLL
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## LaneDetroitCity (Nov 10, 2015)

Went to the bike shop to buy a bleed kit. You know how it goes. Steel is real.



















They said make go. Name your price. Don't ever go to the atm before the bike shop!!!

Add this to my other 2..










And my Monkey



















Went to the shop to buy a bleed kit and discuss a Verhauen 29+ after being led to the light. 
Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## lucky73 (Jun 14, 2007)

2007 IF STEEL DELUX 29'er w/ Pace Carbon Fork
Thomson post, stem, collar, and carbon bar.
Stans Flow Rims with Chris King Hubs
Chris King Headset
EBB
XT Crank 32x20
XT Brakes
Selle SLR Saddle
King Ti Cage
ESI Grips
XTR Pedals
Tires - vary


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

That is a sweet bike.


----------



## tim_w_sage (Jun 3, 2011)

Here is my Chumba Ursa 29+ SS. Best mountain bike I have ever had

IMG_4609 by tim_w_sage, on Flickr


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

love this bike. 34/16 ~30lbs


----------



## lucky73 (Jun 14, 2007)

lefty no less and 3" tires?


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

tim_w_sage said:


> Here is my Chumba Ursa 29+ SS. Best mountain bike I have ever had
> 
> IMG_4609 by tim_w_sage, on Flickr


Possibly one of the best-looking bikes so far (depending on your taste).

As to my taste, this is now my desktop background. Absolutely wicked. Well done!


----------



## Zaskar24 (Jun 7, 2008)

lucky73 said:


> getting close to 10yrs old and very few other bikes compare.
> the Chris King hubs are original, noisy but reliable. I recently built a bike with gears plus a suspension fork and my only comment was "i never knew mountain biking was so easy!"
> 
> View attachment 1050643
> ...


Beautiful Indy Fab!


----------



## LaneDetroitCity (Nov 10, 2015)

fat-but-slow said:


> View attachment 1050049
> 
> 
> First go around with SS. I love it. Simplicity brings happiness. It's light, fun, and makes old trails new again. My build started with the premise that $$ spent on a great set of carbon wheels will pay larger dividends than the same $$ spend on a super expensive frame. So I found an alum. frame on clearance and went to work. After many hours fretting on pieces and parts here is my build. As you will see, in my opinion the XT level of brakes is the "happy spot" as an additional $200 for Xtr seemed frivolous, and after riding the XTs they performed better than expected. Most importantly I am a "very satisfied" customer of Dave at SpeedDream wheels. The reviews are spot on, he communicates thoroughly prior to building, and then he delivers!
> ...


Didn't know steel came in aluminum

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

LaneDetroitCity said:


> Didn't know steel came in aluminum
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


The rear cog is steel...


----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)

Whoring out my bike.


----------



## pebbles (Jan 13, 2009)

Such a fun bike!


----------



## Gingervitis (Dec 26, 2015)

Added some blue crank arm boots, blue eggbeater 3's, went down to a 16t blue endless and put a panaracer fat b nimble 29 x 3.0 on the front. Non-boost hub/fork. This thing is horribly mislabled, measured out to 64mm at 15 psi on velocity blunt ss. Obviously would be slightly wider on a 35mm+ ID rim. Pretty stoked it fits though!


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

Gingervitis said:


> Added some blue crank arm boots, blue eggbeater 3's, went down to a 16t blue endless and put a panaracer fat b nimble 29 x 3.0 on the front. Non-boost hub/fork. This thing is horribly mislabled, measured out to 64mm at 15 psi on velocity blunt ss. Obviously would be slightly wider on a 35mm+ ID rim. Pretty stoked it fits though!


Nice, this is very much in line with what I want to do. I've been wondering how I can get away with a fat tire on a 100mm fork on a Sir 9. What fork is that?


----------



## Gingervitis (Dec 26, 2015)

It's a 2016 RS SID RCT3 non-boost. I believe with a boost fork/hub on the front you could fit a bigger tire in there. I've read the panaracer fat b nimble is much closer to a 2.8 on a true plus rim. It's just over 2.5 on my blunt ss.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Fresh from powdercoat


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

It's looking good!

Are you liking the half, half fat bike.... I think I got that right....

I'm putting up for sale Both Vassago's and the Cielo so I can fund another bike project. I only will part with one and can't decide so which ever one sells first will be the one that goes.



Gingervitis said:


> Added some blue crank arm boots, blue eggbeater 3's, went down to a 16t blue endless and put a panaracer fat b nimble 29 x 3.0 on the front. Non-boost hub/fork. This thing is horribly mislabled, measured out to 64mm at 15 psi on velocity blunt ss. Obviously would be slightly wider on a 35mm+ ID rim. Pretty stoked it fits though!
> 
> View attachment 1052513


----------



## FastFix (Sep 29, 2007)

Really good looking bike. What is it? Karate Monkey?


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

FastFix said:


> View attachment 1053046
> Really good looking bike. What is it? Karate Monkey?


Good eye! I have not been able to get a good picture of the color. Prismatic Powders Illusion Malbec.


----------



## FastFix (Sep 29, 2007)

Yea that's a sweet color, great choice.


----------



## lucky73 (Jun 14, 2007)

http://forums.mtbr.com/custom-build...s/nahbs-2016-sacramento-pictures-1004790.html

some singlespeeds in there


----------



## tim_w_sage (Jun 3, 2011)

Here is my freshly built drop bar Karate Monkey
IMG_7378 by tim_w_sage, on Flickr
mid way through a 50 mile gravel ride
IMG_7405 by tim_w_sage, on Flickr


----------



## edved37 (Dec 8, 2014)

how do you like the drop bar monkey? I was gonna build one up but went in another direction. Did you a size smaller to make the fit better?


----------



## schwabe (Aug 6, 2008)

*Wrong place*

This is the wrong place for my SS, sorry


----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)

LaneDetroitCity said:


> Didn't know steel came in aluminum


...


----------



## Gingervitis (Dec 26, 2015)

Click Click Boom said:


> It's looking good!
> 
> Are you liking the half, half fat bike.... I think I got that right....
> 
> I'm putting up for sale Both Vassago's and the Cielo so I can fund another bike project. I only will part with one and can't decide so which ever one sells first will be the one that goes.


Quarter fat . Trade me your red tech x2's for my race x2's since you're getting rid of the menstrual cycle.

@jonshonda that color is sick


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

I just need one of the three sold. It may stay.


----------



## thepedalingfool (Feb 15, 2016)

Just finished this build about a week ago:

































SIR 9 M
RockShox SID RCT3
Raceface Cinch Cranks
ENVE seat post 
ENVE bars
Guide RSC Brakes 
Chris King Hubs
Chris King Head Set
XTR pedals
Ergon saddle & grips
Endless Cog 20t & spacer kit
Schwalbe rubber


----------



## DualRollers (Apr 24, 2014)

Got a better pic of the Inbred fixie:


----------



## jamiedyer (Jun 24, 2008)

*Pugs back together*

Some pics of my 2010 Singlespeed Pugsley after its repaint and now back together. It was powdercoated silver and then cleared with a fine magenta metalflake.
Changed out the H bars for a NOS pair of Torsion bars I had aside and basically just swapped out the black stem, spacers and seatpost for polished. 
It used to be white and I ride it all the time and thought if I am going to freshen it up, I will make it mine, in a colour I want. 
Nothing flash or bling but its mine and rides great  
Has always been singlespeed, never geared  
Jamie

With the old H bars 
DSC_1198 by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr

DSC_1204 by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr

With the Torsion bar
DSC_1232 by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr

DSC_1229 by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr

DSC_1234 by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr

DSC_1233 by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr

DSC_1120 by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr

DSC_1228 by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr.


----------



## Ruckus99ss (Aug 31, 2014)

I finally joined the club! Came in at 23.14lbs. Medium Vassago VerHauen in IPA cooper, Xfusion Trace fork, Stans Arch hoops with i9 hubs, Endless cog (19), Absolute black 32, slx brakes, race face next seat post, bontrager evoke seat, bontrager evoke stem, xt pedals, Renthal carbon bars, race face ride cranks, fsa headset.


----------



## maxbacon (Apr 14, 2005)

My Jabber


----------



## LaneDetroitCity (Nov 10, 2015)

Ruckus99ss said:


> I finally joined the club! Came in at 23.14lbs. Medium Vassago VerHauen in IPA cooper, Xfusion Trace fork, Stans Arch hoops with i9 hubs, Endless cog (19), Absolute black 32, slx brakes, race face next seat post, bontrager evoke seat, bontrager evoke stem, xt pedals, Renthal carbon bars, race face ride cranks, fsa headset.
> 
> View attachment 1053968
> 
> ...


What do you think you have $$ into it? Looking at about the same build rigid. Thanks. You can pm me if you want to keep personal.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeStroganoff (Oct 22, 2013)

Finally found a matching rear hub and built up the rear wheel. I think I'll be getting a setback seatpost and a shorter stem soon. Trails should be rideable pretty soon here.


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

unknown year Hardrock. just finished getting it rolling. I have alot more to do but I wanna ride it first. My other bike is in the shop with a cracked frame. after riding it for a bit tear it down, paint ect... still waiting on a part for the rear cantis.

This is the first build I have done. I found the bike in my inlaws back yard. they said take it.

I just need to decide on the color. not sure yet. input would be great! Im thinking dark grey gunmetal frame and orange fork.


----------



## ACree (Sep 8, 2004)

bad jack said:


> I'll play :thumbsup:


 :thumbsup:Very nice!


----------



## ACree (Sep 8, 2004)

NordieBoy said:


> Almost ready for this weekends race.
> Undecided on whether the dropper should go back on for this one.


If you're gonna run a dropper, might as well put gears on too.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

ACree said:


> If you're gonna run a dropper, might as well put gears on too.


Nah, gears are annoying. Droppers are useful.


----------



## jtcallahan (Mar 12, 2010)

sir-b+


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

ROS9 just updated brakes from BB7 to XT M8000


----------



## thepedalingfool (Feb 15, 2016)

jtcallahan said:


> View attachment 1054576
> 
> sir-b+


Hey jtcallahan, could you say/share more about your build? I'm curious how tight those plus size 27.5+ tires fit in the rear triangle.

Seems like a way to make the SIR9 very AM-trail worthy!


----------



## rotten1 (Jun 25, 2007)

*Posted before, when I furst purchased*








but have made upgrades.

Replaced the so called Speed Discs with some Easton EA90's.

Huge difference.

Using WTB Weirwolf in the 2.5 size for some cushion.


----------



## jtcallahan (Mar 12, 2010)

thepedalingfool said:


> Hey jtcallahan, could you say/share more about your build? I'm curious how tight those plus size 27.5+ tires fit in the rear triangle.
> Seems like a way to make the SIR9 very AM-trail worthy!


Rims - Blunt 35s
Tires - Fat B Nimble (F) Trailblazer (R)
Fork - XFusion Slide 29 (set at 110 travel)

Plenty of clearance front and back. Here is a pic of the chainstay clearance:


----------



## jmanz70 (Mar 7, 2016)

El Mariachi SS


----------



## Dqs (Feb 29, 2016)

My haro


----------



## Dqs (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## LonelyDwarfProd. (Jul 22, 2015)

Picked up a rolling chassis for this Surly Instigator 2.0 about a month ago and pulled some parts off my Monocog and out of the parts bin to build it up. One test ride and its an awesome rig. Running 35/20 currently with BB7s doing the stopping.


----------



## brebla (Feb 8, 2013)

*It's Pink*

Half fat SE Stout 69er.


----------



## Dqs (Feb 29, 2016)

LonelyDwarfProd. said:


> Picked up a rolling chassis for this Surly Instigator 2.0 about a month ago and pulled some parts off my Monocog and out of the parts bin to build it up. One test ride and its an awesome rig. Running 35/20 currently with BB7s doing the stopping.
> 
> View attachment 1057154
> 
> ...


Awesome ride, very nice


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Haro with a new fork









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

Just picked this guy up:










It's my first 29er, first single speed (other than my commuter), and first steel mtb. I love it so far, though I was getting some nagging back pain on my ride yesterday, which tells me that I need to work on my set up some.

Tried my first lap with 32x18 gearing. That hurt. Back at the parking lot, I swapped the 18 for a 20, which felt much better for my legs that were used to sittin' n' spinnin' up hills.

I still need to fix my brake hose, but other than that this set up is how I'm going to roll.


----------



## kbeck620 (Apr 29, 2013)

Ragley Piglet II
150mm Revelation Dual Air
XT wheelset w/ Wolverines


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

i hope you have a lot o' post in that ST.


----------



## lucky73 (Jun 14, 2007)

Updated:
Thomson Carbon Flat Bar 710mm
Removed rim & fork stickers
Thomson x2 110mm -17deg
Selle SLR 135g Saddle
ESI Chunky Grips
MAXXIS Ardent 2.40 Front
MAXXIS Ardent 2.25 Rear (update)
18t Chris King Cog
Race Face NEXT SL Crank & BB 175mm & 32t ring

21.64 LBS or 9.83 KG

Tires weren't very good on first outing...may go with Thunder or Fred and finally also closer to 20.0 LBS


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

lucky73 said:


> MAXXIS Ardent 2.40 Front
> MAXXIS Ardent 2.25 Front
> 
> Tires weren't very good on first outing...may go with Thunder or Fred and finally also hit under 20+ LBS


There's your problem! Too many front tires. :thumbsup:


----------



## CObiker123 (Oct 13, 2014)

Sawyer


----------



## kbeck620 (Apr 29, 2013)

fishwrinkle said:


> i hope you have a lot o' post in that ST.


Lol!! Yeah, it's a combo of bad angle and a 400mm post. There's plenty in the ST


----------



## LaneDetroitCity (Nov 10, 2015)

In a few weeks I'll have a new baby.

616 Fabrication 29+ SS
Ox platinum except the seat tube is Columbus for the dropper. 
Thomson dropper
Whisky 9 fork 
Dually wheels










Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

kbeck620 said:


> Lol!! Yeah, it's a combo of bad angle and a 400mm post. There's plenty in the ST


My bike is the same way. Truly ridiculous seatpost length.


----------



## kbeck620 (Apr 29, 2013)

Glad to see I'm not the only one. Sometimes wish I chose an 18" instead of 16", but it almost fits me perfect.


----------



## khardrunner14 (Aug 16, 2010)

That indy fab though.... yeah, drool.


----------



## dirtbyte (Aug 23, 2011)

*2016 Vassago Jabberwocky 29plus*

2016 Jabberworky Frame
WTB Asymn i35 hoops
i9 torch classic hubs
Raceface turbine cranks
Enve SWP flat bar
Loaded USA XLite Stem
ODI Vans Grips
Shimano XT brakes w/Icetech rotors
Charge Spoon saddle
Race Face ride seatpost (soon to be replaced with silver Thompson)
Titanium Rigid Fork


----------



## pebbles (Jan 13, 2009)

My El Mar


----------



## raceline (Sep 8, 2004)

*My New Custom Built Trek Superfly SS*

I had the frame powder coated translucent green , looks like coolant  size is a 19.5 large weighs in at 19.2 lbs as shown


----------



## dirtbyte (Aug 23, 2011)

raceline said:


> I had the frame powder coated translucent green , looks like coolant  size is a 19.5 large weighs in at 19.2 lbs as shown
> View attachment 1058949


That does not look like "Steel" but it is purdy....


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

Is there now a Plus option on the Jabberwocky, or is that a Verhauen Plus?



dirtbyte said:


> 2016 Jabberworky Frame
> WTB Asymn i35 hoops
> i9 torch classic hubs
> Raceface turbine cranks
> ...


----------



## raceline (Sep 8, 2004)

Damn , i had to go back & read the Op Title , whooops
My Bad


----------



## LaneDetroitCity (Nov 10, 2015)

raceline said:


> Damn , i had to go back & read the Op Title , whooops
> My Bad


It's okay. Your punishment? Toss that piece of alu. Steel is real! Cheers

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## rdbandkab (Dec 31, 2010)

....delete!


----------



## LaneDetroitCity (Nov 10, 2015)

rdbandkab said:


> Ti Gnarvester.
> 
> View attachment 1059060


Sweet bike. It's not steel

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## rdbandkab (Dec 31, 2010)

Just noticed the heading!! *Delete.*


----------



## LaneDetroitCity (Nov 10, 2015)

rdbandkab said:


> You are correct. _ Ti._


Ti is made from aluminum

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtbyte (Aug 23, 2011)

seat_boy said:


> Is there now a Plus option on the Jabberwocky, or is that a Verhauen Plus?


2016 Jabberwocky - Only one model and it is designed to fit regular 29, 27.5+ or 29+, mine built up 29+ has plenty of clearance for 3.0's

There is some information on their website already... JabberWocky 29er Frame


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

I replaced all the salt corroded bits from the winter with new hotness, this bike felt especially fresh today


----------



## Gingervitis (Dec 26, 2015)

My girlfriend's On One Inbred 26+


----------



## Addy Marx (Jul 18, 2009)

sparkie said:


> Here's mine...


Hey Sparkie, Do you know the RAL #### for that grey?
Thanks!


----------



## LaneDetroitCity (Nov 10, 2015)

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## nickcarll (Sep 4, 2007)

my karate monkey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

Gingervitis said:


> My girlfriend's On One Inbred 26+
> 
> View attachment 1059453


what tyres and rims do you use? have you any pics of the clearence of the frame?
thanks!


----------



## dL8 (Mar 31, 2016)

new to me monocog, my giant bmx commuter


----------



## Gingervitis (Dec 26, 2015)

Kisherceg said:


> what tyres and rims do you use? have you any pics of the clearence of the frame?
> thanks!

















Vee Trax Fatty 26x3.0 tires on Velocity rims. Not sure which model Velocity, though they are relatively narrow (thinking maybe the Aeroheats). They only measure 60mm from sidewall to sidewall, but added a lot of height. These tires a pretty heavy too, but choices for 26+ are rather limited and they were pretty cheap from BTI (industry employee).

She has some limitations from a bone disease and wanted to try something ultra wide to give her a little bit more stability on our sandy trails. So far she really enjoys the way they ride, but noted they felt draggy and harder to push.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Fixed Fisticuff Funtimes


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

Gingervitis said:


> View attachment 1061026
> View attachment 1061027
> 
> 
> ...


usefull infos, thanks again!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

just finished building this one up. 4130 Civilian frame, BB7's, Ultegra crank, American Classic wheels, 39:17, knobby rubber for single track. total blast to ride!


----------



## rolondo (Jul 19, 2005)

*Pink Pink & Pink 1x1*

It's finally done. It includes:
i9 Single Speed specific hubs laced to 26" Velocity Dually's, Dirt Wizard tires
Pink Chromag bar
Pink Paul levers, BB7 brakes
Pink Aerozine crankset and seatpost
Pink Salsa seatpost clamp & front skewer
Pink Lady chain


----------



## rolondo (Jul 19, 2005)

Here's my other steel single speed.


----------



## SS Adam (Apr 1, 2012)

*Bianchi WUSS*








Bianchi WUSS, 26" SS has been Raced 2x this year both muddy hard rides, when I was cursing the avid BB7's which don't adjust their pads automatically. The fork is from Kelly custom made in northern California, I called him up and once I got ahold of him, after a couple attempts described what I wanted and he made it up and shipped it out a couple weeks later for about $225 I think, great fork.
Running maxis Ikon in 2.35 Front and 2.2 rear with CK hubs, rear spaced out for the single 18t king cog with the fun bolts and Mavic tubeless rims, craigslist local find for the wheels, came with some knobby niks which I used for awhile before changing out-they were fairly worn when I got the wheels.
XT 180 cranks and a 32T ring and a guard from the original Truvative stylo crank that came on the frame, but had a failure, kept coming loose and broke. King HS Thomson stem and post, and Answer pro taper OS riser bars.
I think it's 22-23# or so, not sure how much longer I will have it, I recently set my Kona Kula Deluxe 29er to SS , and it will be a better racing bike than the Bianchi. But the bianchi has been fun so far, just have too many bikes.
Adam


----------



## lucky73 (Jun 14, 2007)

^^nice one


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

Only a couple rides in but this thing absolutely rips!


----------



## CObiker123 (Oct 13, 2014)

Got out and on it today. I have posted a pic before, but this is more about the steel. I have a great network of good cross country, beginner-ish trails that I can access right from the house (which is what got me single speeding in the first place - just to change it up). Mostly smooth, nice single and double track, a good jeep road climb etc. When I venture from here to the more rocky technical trails that are a car drive from me, I usually bring the aluminum full squish. Today, for the first time I hit one of these on my Sawyer. This is my second steel single speed, the first being a Kona Unit. This was the first time I could actually feel the compliance of the steel as I hammered up some technical and pretty rocky trails, it was AWESOME. I had one of the best rides in a long time. I finally have the bike dialed in and I guess have finally been on it enough and ridden enough other bikes to really start to feel how the frame works. Great ride today!


----------



## SS Adam (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks, its a fun ride, though a 29er makes things easier, I was the only one in the Cat 1/Expert SS class on a 26er @ one of the races, the other race had another Bianchi but it was a Black Diss SS 26er


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

This afternoon I just built a Fixie/Free SS. Steel content is a used Steel fork. Yeah the Soul Cycle frame is aluminum. For fans of steel you may be delighted to know that the original aluminum fork bent running into a log some years ago. I don't think this Orange steel fork would have.

First time I rode fixed ever. Took an easy flat 8 mile ride without brakes!

Yes I will "improve" this bike.

Just showing it here for posterity. LOL.

I liked the cruiser-ish bars a lot. Also a new thing to me.

Also made this a 96'er mostly due to parts laying around, but like this also, a lot.

There was some silly single track and having the cranks a wee bit higher, especially since this bike has 180 cranks, and is fixed, made it okay to pedal through, since I had no choice.

Also first time with platform pedals since I was a kid.

So much fun. Just the thing I needed right now. Been taking riding perhaps way too seriously

Obvi! My wife, who rides a steel SS would say.

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

This bike is slated to get a BB7 up front and a V in back.

The idea started when I saw Origin8 6 bolt disc brake cogs for sale cheap. I had a 26 disc wheel and this frame without a fork. So I put a 20t on both sides. The original M952 creaky crank octalink v1 on this bike mates to a 36t Surly chainring, and so I have a climbing gear.

I want to make this a Twingle speed with a road gear and ride it to work freewheel, and then ride to the dirt afterwards this summer and try fixed trail riding.

This bike is not going to set the world on fire, but it will be a ton of fun a long as I don't wreck myself first!

I will have to look for an appropriate forum for this project.

Just felt so new to ride this way I had a blast and the legs were throbbing afterwards even though it was an easy ride.

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Trail 305. Prescott.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

*OneSpeed* said:


> just finished building this one up. 4130 Civilian frame, BB7's, Ultegra crank, American Classic wheels, 39:17, knobby rubber for single track. total blast to ride!
> 
> View attachment 1061368


Nice! What tire is that up front?

Here is mine...pretty much same but 42x17. Running a Happy Medium 700x40 up front and it has been working out nicely:


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Still love my B side


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

A1an said:


> Nice! What tire is that up front?
> 
> Here is mine...pretty much same but 42x17. Running a Happy Medium 700x40 up front and it has been working out nicely:


hey thanks! it's a WTB Nano 40c. it's freaking perfect except it's coming off for two reasons.

1. it has a bad casing, there's a major wobble in the tire. 
2. it is insanely tight on the rim. i used soap and water and big tire levers and with enough swearing i got it on. I wrecked the tubeless tape trying to get it on the first time and thought i was going to break the rim. problem is i could never put a tube in trailside if i got a flat. someone said it has something to do with the UST bead being slightly different. either way, it's not going to work for me. too bad, i think it's a great tread pattern with good volume.

so, I'm probably going to go with a Surly Knard 41c in front, though looking online quickly they seem to be back ordered? haven't asked at LBS yet. Kenda HM is my second choice. not a lot of room in that fork, kind of pushing the limits.

it's a lot of fun to ride, looking forward to the first gravel grinder at the end of the month!


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

If you end up finding that Knard please update with how it fits. My Happy Medium mounted to what I believe is a 23mm wide rim doesn't have a ton of clearance at all in the fork.


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

Just finished this budget gravel bike and it is oh so sweet...


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

A1an said:


> If you end up finding that Knard please update with how it fits. My Happy Medium mounted to what I believe is a 23mm wide rim doesn't have a ton of clearance at all in the fork.


checked with LBS, QBP says they will be available towards the end of the month. I'll wait till then to purchase.

as per Surly's website: this tire is intended for rims 23-30mm wide. I'm putting it on a 22mm ID rim and am confident it will work well. I'll report back after i hit some single track.


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

*My El Mar*

Have not ridden yet -- too wet around here.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

jmctav23 said:


> Just finished this budget gravel bike and it is oh so sweet...
> 
> View attachment 1062552


Nice to see another fisty out there. I have one of the older poop brown ones and get a lot of eye goggling at it.


----------



## tim_w_sage (Jun 3, 2011)

IMG_8306 by tim_w_sage, on Flickr


----------



## lucky73 (Jun 14, 2007)

thats a lefty on there with some 3" tires?


----------



## willawry'd (Oct 3, 2005)

sandyeggo said:


> Have not ridden yet -- too wet around here.
> 
> View attachment 1063392


Love those Salsas. What size is that?


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

*OneSpeed* said:


> hey thanks! it's a WTB Nano 40c. it's freaking perfect except it's coming off for two reasons.
> 
> 1. it has a bad casing, there's a major wobble in the tire.
> 2. it is insanely tight on the rim. i used soap and water and big tire levers and with enough swearing i got it on. I wrecked the tubeless tape trying to get it on the first time and thought i was going to break the rim. problem is i could never put a tube in trailside if i got a flat. someone said it has something to do with the UST bead being slightly different. either way, it's not going to work for me. too bad, i think it's a great tread pattern with good volume.
> ...


Sweet ride! If you get the non-TCS version it will probably fit your rim. They just don't fit "stans" type rims that are slightly oversized to allow setting normal tires up tubeless. Don't think they're officially blessed for tubeless, but seems some people have had good results.

If there's a wobble in the casing you should be able to warranty the tire, maybe you could ask to exchange for a non-TCS version as well.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

AlexCuse said:


> Sweet ride! If you get the non-TCS version it will probably fit your rim. They just don't fit "stans" type rims that are slightly oversized to allow setting normal tires up tubeless. Don't think they're officially blessed for tubeless, but seems some people have had good results.
> 
> If there's a wobble in the casing you should be able to warranty the tire, maybe you could ask to exchange for a non-TCS version as well.


hmm, interesting thanks. I've been wondering how so many people have been running this tire successfully without running into the same problem as me. you would think they might mention that in their website description.

I bought the tire online and haven't had time to contact them about the wobble, but I'm going to try. I'll definitely try the non TCS version if they'll switch it so thanks!!

I'm still going to go with the Surly Knard 41 in the mean time. I know for certain that it will fit, and it's close to the tread pattern I'm looking for.


----------



## guvna (Mar 31, 2008)

Love my Ritchey


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

My wife's Voodoo Wazoo with Titec cockpit this evening. She loves it. I built it up a few years ago. it is a sweet ride!


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

willawry'd said:


> Love those Salsas. What size is that?


It is the short dude version. Size 15".


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

*My Chumba Ursa*


----------



## dirtbyte (Aug 23, 2011)

gsteitz said:


> View attachment 1064163


love it!


----------



## Rastaman (Jun 24, 2008)

*Kona Raijin*

Truly fun ride!!!!!


----------



## Rastaman (Jun 24, 2008)

sorry did not see the title of the thread


----------



## lcc (Dec 14, 2009)

I feel inadequate posting in some of this company, but I do love this crazy bike. There are lots of mods I'd still like to do, like upgrading to some better wheels, updating the brakes to some hydros, and adding a better rear hub. Still, it is a really fun bike that I'm beyond happy with. The Origin 8 Dropper is now gone.


----------



## smporter (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm looking for an old style 1x1 frame 18" (medium)


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks dirtbyte, it's a blast to ride!


----------



## Hans0331 (Jul 14, 2015)

How much does your rig weigh? That thing looks awesome!


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

Hans0331 said:


> How much does your rig weigh? That thing looks awesome!


Not sure if you're referring to mine, but it came in at just a touch under 26 lbs.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

ROS9 Plus, freshly converted to SS with Hadley hubs.


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

Very nice! Been looking at the Trek Stache 5. Good deal at $1,675, but it has an aluminum fork. How does the steel fork ride? Do you have a weight for it?


----------



## Addy Marx (Jul 18, 2009)

My bike the morning after completing this years Arizona Trail Race, the 300 mile version. My first ever single speed race. Yeah I stretched the chain a bit


----------



## dirtbyte (Aug 23, 2011)

Addy Marx said:


> My bike the morning after completing this years Arizona Trail Race, the 300 mile version. My first ever single speed race. Yeah I stretched the chain a bit


AWESOME! Nice job!


----------



## Addy Marx (Jul 18, 2009)

dirtbyte said:


> AWESOME! Nice job!


Thanks! I'm really happy with how things went out there.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

slohr said:


> Very nice! Been looking at the Trek Stache 5. Good deal at $1,675, but it has an aluminum fork. How does the steel fork ride? Do you have a weight for it?


Steel rides nice and really like the precise handling, not missing suspension so far unless speed & bumps get crazy at the same time. Only thing I ever weighed alone was the back wheel(6#), total bike weight though right at about 30# on the nose, without any carbon or really lightweight Al stuff, so there's lightening possible.


----------



## bigeyedfish (May 30, 2013)

slohr said:


> Very nice! Been looking at the Trek Stache 5. Good deal at $1,675, but it has an aluminum fork. How does the steel fork ride? Do you have a weight for it?


Just to clarify, the Stache 5 has a carbon fork.


----------



## Reggie Hammond (Sep 9, 2009)

gsteitz said:


> View attachment 1064163


Damn sexy ride!!


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Addy Marx said:


> My bike the morning after completing this years Arizona Trail Race, the 300 mile version. My first ever single speed race. Yeah I stretched the chain a bit


Congrats, great achievement there! Tell me about that little seatbag harness thing you are running, homemade? Maybe you described it somewhere already and I missed it?


----------



## Addy Marx (Jul 18, 2009)

bikeny said:


> Congrats, great achievement there! Tell me about that little seatbag harness thing you are running, homemade? Maybe you described it somewhere already and I missed it?


Thanks!
Both the frame bag and seat bag are home made utilizing 1.43oz cuben fiber from Z-packs as the main material. The seat bag is my own design and was designed so that I can run it with my dropper post to maximum drop without any issues. It's meant to hold clothes/layers or other compressibles like a sleeping bag/quilt which help give the bag shape. Harder objects would be less than ideal in the pack, jostling and ratting around especially with the up and down of the post. It weighs in at 76g. 
For this race it held my puffy jacket and knee warmers. It's seen action in the Chilcotins and on last years Colorado Trail Race. I'm really happy with how it has performed.


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

Reggie Hammond said:


> Damn sexy ride!!


Thanks Reggie!

The guys over at Chumba are killin' it.


----------



## jten9 (Apr 8, 2010)

Voodoo Soukri, 4+ years old now and still really enjoying it. Been meaning to try out a fat or plus front tire setup; not sure which direction I'll go...










Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## tim_w_sage (Jun 3, 2011)

I picked this salsa frame up from a friend and built it up with some spare parts

Untitled by tim_w_sage, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

tim_w_sage said:


> I picked this salsa frame up from a friend and built it up with some spare parts
> 
> Untitled by tim_w_sage, on Flickr


Wow this Sky Blue Salsa looks potent!

Congratulations. Roll with confidence. Crank uphill with pistons of steel!


----------



## bigeyedfish (May 30, 2013)

tim_w_sage said:


> I picked this salsa frame up from a friend and built it up with some spare parts
> 
> Untitled by tim_w_sage, on Flickr


Now I have bike envy for two of your bikes. This one looks great. Obviously the Chumba rocks too.


----------



## jaseyjase (May 21, 2015)

Sunn Urge conversion, its my wet weather commuter. 36/14 on 2.4 Holy Rollers


----------



## RacerLex (Jan 20, 2010)

Installed Maxxis Ikon 2.35 front and rear on my Redline Monocog Flight 29er. Had to adjust the rear sliders and really make sure things were centered to get the rear tire to clear the chainstays. I was concerned the tire would rub the chain stays but the maiden voyage results are good. :thumbsup:

Coming from Maxxis Ignitor 2.1, there is a noticeable improvement in traction and cushioning. Still running tubes at 20psi. Ghetto tubeless forthcoming.


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

Enjoy~


----------



## tim_w_sage (Jun 3, 2011)

bigeyedfish said:


> Now I have bike envy for two of your bikes. This one looks great. Obviously the Chumba rocks too.


Thanks man. The chumba is still my favorite for sure


----------



## dangdang (May 13, 2009)

the feel is real.


----------



## tterb (Dec 17, 2012)

*Spot Rocker 29er*

My first ever complete build. Been dreamin' up this one for some time.


----------



## lucky73 (Jun 14, 2007)

tterb said:


> My first ever complete build. Been dreamin' up this one for some time.
> View attachment 1067048


parts list? weight


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ Nice! good choice. like that color too.


----------



## Skovhugger37 (Mar 7, 2014)

'Spot' on - that color is awesome!


----------



## mmatt (Jan 17, 2016)

I love the new rocker ss. Enjoy the ride! I recently changed my rocker to full rigid and am pleased with the results.


----------



## tterb (Dec 17, 2012)

26 pounds with pedals.

Components:
Spot Rocker Large Frame
Roxshocks Pike 120 mm "boost", 27.5+ compatible
180 mm, 160 mm shimano ICE rotors
Shimano XT brakes
Shimano 175 mm Deore cranks and bottom bracket
Easton E90 stem
Easton handlebar
Niner seatpost
WTB saddle
Gates carbon belt 113 tooth
42t gates chainring
26t gates cog


----------



## tterb (Dec 17, 2012)

I've got a rigid fork that likely will see time on the bike, too. Got to go out and get it dirty.


----------



## Addy Marx (Jul 18, 2009)

*Update..*

After almost 4 years of the same colour it was time for a change. ~20 hours of stripping and sanding and sanding and polishing... new bike stoke!


----------



## Slowhead (Feb 20, 2014)

Addy, looks great.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ nice work Addy! looks great, that's a lot of hours of sanding and polishing! must be rewarding now that it's done though. 

did you clear the frame or do anything to protect the metal? I'd love to do this to a couple frames i own, but haven't come up with a method of protecting the frame that i like.


----------



## Igoreha (Feb 20, 2010)

My 2012 ElMariachi on syntace W35MX's with 2.35 racing ralphs - rolls like crazy.


----------



## Addy Marx (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks Slowhead and OneSpeed!



*OneSpeed* said:


> ^ nice work Addy! looks great, that's a lot of hours of sanding and polishing! must be rewarding now that it's done though.
> 
> did you clear the frame or do anything to protect the metal? I'd love to do this to a couple frames i own, but haven't come up with a method of protecting the frame that i like.


I am getting it clear coated next week as I had to wait for a local frame builder/painter to fit it into his paint cycle. I put the bike together raw as I didn't want to just rattle can clear coat it as I waited. After only 5 or 6 rides it's already showing spots of surface rust which I fully expected living/riding here in BC. I'll refinish and prep it for clear and hope it lasts at least a little while. Kinda wishing I had a stainless bike now!


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## richa831 (May 11, 2005)

*2016 unit*









New From Lbs, need a few things.


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

here is my current fleet of single speed bikes, 1988 miyata city runner, 97 specialized rockhopper and my 72 schwinn varsity.....the miyata was built with parts I had laying around, so it was a free build, the rockhopper is currently in my bike building lab... the varsity I got for free and made it into an urban SS cruiser


----------



## TBMD9er (May 22, 2009)

*OS Blackbuck*

With Custom Fork 29+ up front. So smooth


----------



## richa831 (May 11, 2005)

First Trail ride on SS tomorrow.


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

Nice! I am considering the same thing. Want to see if a Chup on an I35 rim will fit my niner carbon fork.


----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)

After coming back from a month break.


----------



## foxonabike (May 18, 2015)

Finally finished my BSO single speed conversion


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Tidily done.


----------



## P7HVN (Apr 24, 2008)

My Surly 1x1, with Neon 47mm wheels & Kenda 2.6's.

















and my older, Nashbar 96'r


----------



## Ed471 (May 30, 2015)

*My Vassago VerHauen*


----------



## mmatt (Jan 17, 2016)

Very nice. Like I9 wheels!


----------



## smporter (Jul 25, 2012)

WTB Surly 1x1 cantilever frame 18" (medium).


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

richa831 said:


> First Trail ride on SS tomorrow.


nice bike and GSP. love the close to solid liver head


----------



## evad nosam (Jun 11, 2016)

Heres my addition to this thread! My "new to me" Dean Colonel in steel.

I have had more sing






lespeeds than you can shake a stick at. Since '87, Ive built schwinns, road bikes, hybrids you name it into singlespeeds. Started a revolution in my hometown and would host 50-60 person single speed group rides. I love me some single speed.

Regardless, this is my latest incarnation, still waiting on a seatpost. This bike is pretty fast, I like steel, and I could care less about disc brakes on a one speed. Suspension forks bum me out. I have a full sauce Sworks, but I rarely even look at it. I built up this Dean from spare parts, nothin special. My old Voodoo Nzumbi fork, built up a surly/rhyno lite rear rim, front wheel from my old stumpy m2, racface bb and cranks (180's). White Ind. trials freewheel, CK h.s, Avids, carbon bars put on after pic, thomson post on the way, flite seat.


----------



## garcia (Apr 10, 2008)

Never get tired of posting this 

Just added the AB oval 32, and a 21t rear, plus the ergon's a couple days ago.

LOVE it!


----------



## mmatt (Jan 17, 2016)

Very nice! What does it weigh? Looks like you might be sub 20.


----------



## garcia (Apr 10, 2008)

mmatt said:


> Very nice! What does it weigh? Looks like you might be sub 20.


Not quite... I believe I am just under 22 as it sits (bell, garmin mount and pedals included). A lighter wheelset would probably get me under, and I know a lighter cog would help, but from what I hear I can pass these Surly cogs off to my kids (ok, not really, but they should last a long time).


----------



## garcia (Apr 10, 2008)

Double post...


----------



## Lammila (Jul 21, 2011)

My Surge Evo -16


----------



## Schnickens (Jun 24, 2016)

My new to me SASS.

First Poast!


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

*I have but two steel singlespeeds*

Built some 30 years apart, both are nevertheless inspiring to ride.








A Coconino Cycles Signature model (#285) circa 2014








An old Rock Lobster (#06) circa 1985


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

both beauties there Rockchrysler...some classy bikes riding around flag


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

I like seeing that RL pic again, thanks for the memory reboot RC.

Here's the latest version of my b'ed '07 Bianchi Baloney More Urban Single Speed.


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

jmctav23 said:


> both beauties there Rockchrysler...some classy bikes riding around flag
> View attachment 1083086


Hey, that reminds me! I've got one of them Steamrollers, too. Forgot all about it...









Wrote a bit about it on my blog this afternoon. RockyChrysler.com: Just about a bike: Surly Steamroller


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

rockychrysler said:


> Hey, that reminds me! I've got one of them Steamrollers, too. Forgot all about it...
> 
> Wrote a bit about it on my blog this afternoon. RockyChrysler.com: Just about a bike: Surly Steamroller


Nice...Know anybody around town who would drill and braize a downtube bottle cage mount on for not too much money and do a decent job? wouldn't mind another bottle (or two for that matter there's plenty of room in this frame.)


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

jmctav23 said:


> Nice...Know anybody around town who would drill and braize a downtube bottle cage mount on for not too much money and do a decent job? wouldn't mind another bottle (or two for that matter there's plenty of room in this frame.)


Some 15 years ago, back when I got my Steamroller, Absolute had the template and tools to drill and tap bottle cage mounts.


----------



## seren (Dec 6, 2013)

*My steel s/s*









Handbuilt lugged Columbus SL frame with handbuilt fork, bar and stem, Surly new s/s hubs on polished Archetypes, Tektro canti's with Pauls canti-levers, Shimano s/post, Brooks Cambium c17 or Swallow Select. Currently running 38x17 but I'm playing with some ratios and want to try a Dos Eno set up, maybe 36/38 front and 17/19 or 18/20 rear...


----------



## thepedalingfool (Feb 15, 2016)

After a bitter sweet good bye to my 2015 SIR (cracked frame):








I'm having a wonderful relationship with my new 2016 SIR:


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

thepedalingfool said:


> After a bitter sweet good bye to my 2015 SIR (cracked frame):
> View attachment 1083361
> 
> 
> ...


That color is the hotness.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

bummer, and sweet all at once. just curious, where did the frame crack? 

looks good, enjoy the new ride.


----------



## thepedalingfool (Feb 15, 2016)

*OneSpeed* said:


> bummer, and sweet all at once. just curious, where did the frame crack?
> 
> looks good, enjoy the new ride.


The crack was right where the seat stay meets the seat tube. The inner weld had the "got to hot while being welded" kinda crack appear. Frame saver was leaching through the hairline crack. The seat stay/seat tube area is an area that is prone to excessive heat. It happens. Niner was great with warrantee within 2 weeks.


----------



## latte1973 (May 17, 2016)

Nice Sir9. I have one in yellow and find it to be an excellent ride. I will keep an eye out for cracks from now on though. Was the crack easy to see and did you feel it while riding?


----------



## thepedalingfool (Feb 15, 2016)

latte1973 said:


> Nice Sir9. I have one in yellow and find it to be an excellent ride. I will keep an eye out for cracks from now on though. Was the crack easy to see and did you feel it while riding?


The crack wasn't necessarily easy to see and I could not feel it when riding. The only reason I found the crack was that I did a mid-season internal frame saver treatment and noticed the frame saver leaching through one of the welds. It was truly a hairline crack but a crack non the less.


----------



## imtb (Jan 15, 2004)




----------



## 50voltphantom (Jun 18, 2015)

rockychrysler said:


> Hey, that reminds me! I've got one of them Steamrollers, too. Forgot all about it...
> 
> View attachment 1083254
> 
> ...


I saw your bike on the Surly site, those cranks look so rad on it. Since we're doing Steamrollers, here's mine in various configurations:

Steamroller in the woods.









Steamroller doing gravel.









Steamroller ready for the road.









Surly Steamroller - Pedal Room


----------



## lucky73 (Jun 14, 2007)

1FG, found on CL this AM.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ nice aluminum bike. post it here instead.

http://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/new-post-your-singlespeed-505368-252.html#post12739570


----------



## evad nosam (Jun 11, 2016)

Old school single speeds on the RAMBA Epic trail in Ishpeming, Michigan. These are some epic single speed trails. Great fun!


----------



## OLDFATUGLY (Apr 23, 2014)

The start of a new steel single speed build.


----------



## redherring (Aug 16, 2016)

Howzit all you steel SS people. New here, so here's my Momsen STR 29.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

A Saffer with a black and white bike


----------



## redherring (Aug 16, 2016)

Yea, it just sortof happened hey. Had the fork, then stumbled upon the frame for cheap. Color was secondary at this point. At least the frame and fork matched


----------



## 3-Vok (Aug 23, 2016)

Love those steeleys guys

Here's my Kinesis Decade Virtue (Virsa Mk1)


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

That's a lot of pink! those wheels are awesome, wide rims and really nice hubs.


rolondo said:


> It's finally done. It includes:
> i9 Single Speed specific hubs laced to 26" Velocity Dually's, Dirt Wizard tires
> Pink Chromag bar
> Pink Paul levers, BB7 brakes
> ...


----------



## simon_C (Sep 6, 2016)

Here's my chrome Mongoose ATB, converted to fixed gear urban cruiser. 
Not completely done yet, the left side pedal is crossthreaded in the crank arm and can't be removed. 
I'll be fitting a shorter crankset, new pedals, pedal straps, and a longer seat post before too long, but for now it's servicable. 
I also need a new chain, the one on there is a bit of a hodge podge of 3 different chains, but again it works good for now.

Rubena Cityhopper V99 tires in Grey, 
48-16 gear ratio. 
New tektro canti brakes, stops hard!


----------



## jamiedyer (Jun 24, 2008)

A couple of pics of my usual rides this month.

My Pugs on the beach, doing some rock work.
DSCN2808 by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr

My 1X1 at last weeks SSUK race.
SSUK2016 by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr


----------



## pebbles (Jan 13, 2009)

My El Mar. Been experimenting with different bar/stem combos and like this one best. Renthal Kevlar grips are a nice addition!


----------



## 3-Vok (Aug 23, 2016)

pebbles said:


> My El Mar. Been experimenting with different bar/stem combos and like this one best. Renthal Kevlar grips are a nice addition!


Wow, there's quite a rise on those bars

very nice bike BTW


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Converted, at least for now. good fun. 30:19


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Morning back on the singlespeed by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## bikecycology (Apr 26, 2010)

I know this bike! 👍🏼


----------



## azille (Apr 21, 2010)

*2016 post your SS*

although she was in other hands this year it came back a few weeks ago to stay
inbred SS frame and 2.3 minions do all the magic


----------



## jaseyjase (May 21, 2015)




----------



## D1PHAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## garcia (Apr 10, 2008)

The las three look great! Which traitor is that? I have a wander frameset stripped down in the garage, thinking about either selling it or piecing together a goofy flat bar bike out of it. Too bad it can't be run SS!


----------



## jbell (Oct 2, 2009)

My 11 year old daughters Salsa Ala Carte, older fox 32, XT cranks, BB, brakes, Thomson stem and post, Whiskey Parts carbon bar, XTR hubs laced to Velocity rims, 19t Niner cog and a 32t narrow wide RF ring. She rocks it like a boss!



Working on essential SS skills, track stands:


----------



## D1PHAM (Sep 15, 2008)

garcia said:


> The las three look great! Which traitor is that? I have a wander frameset stripped down in the garage, thinking about either selling it or piecing together a goofy flat bar bike out of it. Too bad it can't be run SS!


It is a Traitor Crusade I just built up SSCX style.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Foncky (Jul 3, 2014)

*Stooge V2*

Hi,

Here is mine ! Just born.








Stooge V2 frame + fork (UK brand)
Acros headset and hubs (made in Germany)
WTB Scraper i45 rims / Sapim spokes
Duro Crux 27.5x3.25 front / Duro Miner 27.5x3.00 rear
Stooge MotoBar (800mm wide, 38mm rise, 17° sweet sweep !)
Funn 60mm stem
Superstar Components, Thomson, Sram and Gusset bits
TRP Spyke 180mm brakes

Ready for loooong rides, bikepacking, trail shredding and so much more :thumbsup:


----------



## Sandman29 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Vassago Jabberwocky - Urban setup*















I switched to Fat Bikes (Surly Wednesday) and Niner ROS 9 for the woods, so I repurposed my Vassago Jabberwocky for urban rides. Those other bikes are not set up as SS yet, but since I have two Wednesdays I think one of them will be setup SS soon.

I just put on the Karate Monkey fork, so I still need to cut the steer tube once I decide where I want my handlebar height. The tires are Maxxis Grifters 29x2.5.

The Pictures were taken in downtown Tampa.

White Industries 180mm Cranks.


----------



## fixgeardan (Aug 20, 2004)

Hey nice fork! Cool bike


----------



## maxbacon (Apr 14, 2005)

Went in the garage this afternoon to pull the pedals from my Jabberwocky for another bike. As soon as I grabbed her I realized that I would not be pulling the pedals and instead I would be taking her for a ride. Funny how that works.


----------



## igno-mtb (Jul 18, 2014)

Salsa El Mariachi. Niner rigid fork, WTB KOMi25, shorter Easton stem, ESI grips, Maxxis tires (Ardent 2.4F, Ikon 2.35r), XT cransket, SRAM 8 speed chain and Surly cog are the current changes. Would love to make it lighter, just not sure how. Don't have the money for carbon wheels, otherwise, the frame itself is not very light, yet one of the most fun bikes I've had.

C


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm sure it rides as nice as it looks and it looks great! I wouldn't change to carbon wheels.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

Is that w White Indy Crank set?


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

^ I'm gonna say yes, that is a WI ENO crankset on that Vassago.


----------



## maxbacon (Apr 14, 2005)

Yup, White Industries ENO crankset 32t w/ White Industries Ti BB.


----------



## OLDFATUGLY (Apr 23, 2014)

Posted this in the Kona forum, thought ya'll may not use that forum. It's almost done, Waiting on the 9.8 dropper. My first frame up mtb build. It's coming out exactly how I wanted.


----------



## 3-Vok (Aug 23, 2016)

OLDFATUGLY said:


> Posted this in the Kona forum, thought ya'll may not use that forum. It's almost done, just waiting on a few items to become available. Waiting on the 9.8 dropper and Nobby Nic 2.6's.
> View attachment 1107135


Sweet Ride that - What ratio is that in the pic ? 32/20


----------



## OLDFATUGLY (Apr 23, 2014)

The ratio in the pic is 32x19, this is the ratio for the 2.6" tires I have on order. Will use 32x18 till the tires arrive. Now that it is trail ready, time to get dirty. Snow will be flying before the weekend is over, must ride.


----------



## 3-Vok (Aug 23, 2016)

Just put 32/20 on mine and the studded tyres - all prepped for the winter


----------



## Badgerboy (May 25, 2004)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Converted, at least for now. good fun. 30:19
> 
> View attachment 1095461
> 
> ...


Sweet trails, where is that?


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

Just finished my new bike.

New Bike Day: All-City Nature Boy 853


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Laced some 650b wheels for the Fisticuff. Rides nicely. To come are larger tires and maybe fenders for commute duty.


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

vaultbrad said:


> Laced some 650b wheels for the Fisticuff. Rides nicely. To come are larger tires and maybe fenders for commute duty.


Curious as to why? Considering the Fisticuff can clear small 29er tires? I'd love to know how big you can go with 650b. I have toyed around with having a road/cx wheelset/drop bars and then a set of 650b with knobbies and a flat sweeper bar for single track/more remote bikepacking.

My Fisty in touring mode:


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

My Vassago Verhauen 29+ running 29er tires 2.35front an 2.25 rear.

Just out for nice late December ride.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

jmctav23 said:


> Curious as to why? Considering the Fisticuff can clear small 29er tires? I'd love to know how big you can go with 650b.


2-2.1 with much better clearance than with a 29" of the same width. Also keeps the overall wheel diameter smaller to feel more nimble(lower trail) and reduce toe overlap. I also have a 700c wheelset that can go in with smaller tires and keep a similar gear-inch.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

2003 Jamis Dakota XC, Reynolds 631 using the magic gear

That was a couple of forks ago and I need to get her some wider handlebars, already have a shorter stem for her.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

my last ride of 2016, about 10 min after, OTB, brken wrist
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jball1125 (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## SlipSpace (Feb 3, 2014)

This is my Genesis Fortitude SS

Reynolds 725 frame, 180 rotors front and rear, Token freewheel and Deore cranks, currently sporting some North Shore grips. Rides beautifully, definitely an all-dayer. I doubt I'll ever sell it.

































and the commuter, 1991 Raleigh Scorpio frame and forks with Single speed wheelset, marathon plus tyres, otherswise pretty standard. Did 3500 miles commute on that last year


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

sfgiantsfan said:


> my last ride of 2016, about 10 min after, OTB, brken wrist


major bummer! sorry to hear that. you'll be back. better than mid summer, or worse yet first thing in the spring! ask me how i know...

heal fast.

Slipspace- wish they still made that fortitude! btw, you are a commuting machine!


----------



## ganski (Nov 15, 2015)

Racing









Training


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Wow these bikes are awesome!

Sent from my Lenovo B8000-F using Tapatalk


----------



## akindofbrian (Jan 4, 2017)

ganski said:


> Racing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are nice rides. I'm curious, what frame is that for your training bike? I can't quite make out the decals in the glare.


----------



## origins (Jan 21, 2017)

nice bike! ^


----------



## Pat. (Aug 10, 2013)

Oke, so it has been a few years since i last posted on this forum.
More of a reader than a poster here 

Anyway, here is my singlespeed story.

A month ago a users posted his Kona Humuhumu SS on the dutch mountainbike
forum. I saw the bike and I actually was looking for 29'er en Always wanted to
try riding SS. But the plans never came off the ground. But damn, this thing looked
nice. I got in the pencil and mailed Kona. After a few mails we agreed and a big box
was send to my address with the orange Humuhumu 2016.
I know the bike is said to be big BMX with the road tires and drivetrain but with
a few mod's it would be a great bike for tours in my home area.

I know you like pictures. This is the bike after assembling it with the 38 tooth
changed for a 34 and a different bash guard.









After a few miles on the asphalt and gravel I felt that It needed a few more mods.
The steer looks great but is to wide for me. Cutting it off would do the trick and in
my garage lay a nex Sixpack steer with FSA stem. Some Commencal grips were
installed and the brakes are changed for a set of Deore's that I bought from a
forum user. (Brakes were new )
Changed the tires for a set of Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25.
And damn, the thing looks nice (as I can say to myself).



























I had my first run on the bike a few weeks ago and I have to say. It was great.
But it was really exhausting. At the end of the first ride my legs were screaming and
biking up the driveway I was glad to be home. What a workout! But it was fun and
the bike reacted good on the trails and corners. The first ride was muddy and really 
slippery to.
This is the bike in wintersetup with SKS fenders mounted on it.










The second ride was last Friday. It has been freezing for a week, a bit of snow on the
trails, blue sky and with a temperature of -3 C. cold but nice. Not really Dutch weather
but better then the mud and rain like always... 
Drove a mix of single tracks and gravel roads. The legs weren't screaming as much as
last week and with 50 km. on the Polar it was a good SS ride.
My impression of singlespeeding before I had one were off course false.
Now I drive one of my one I know the feeling what they mean, reading the lines
even more and anticipating in corners and little hills.
It's a blast and I don't regret on buying the weird Humuhumu Nukunuku Apua'a.

Still frame cut out of a movie part.









I sometimes make POV movies from my rides.
This one is mix of POV with mini gorilla pod shots.
check it out 






I don't know if the story fits here. If it has to move somewhere else just let me know.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ it's steel, it's SS, it belongs here.

cool story, nice post. another SS addict in training. :thumbsup:


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## bikeuphill9 (Apr 23, 2006)

I've been lurking on the SS forum for while now and figured it was about time to post my longtime steed. It is a 2012 Karate Monkey.







Main components include:

Race Face Next SL crank w/ Absolute Black 32 oval ring
Enve Flat bar
Syntace F119 Stem
Specialzied S-Works seatpost
Specialzied Phenom Pro saddle 
SRAM X0 Brakes
Endless Bicycles Fibonacci spacer kit and cogs (18 or 20)
Wheelset #1- i9 Ultralight wheels (pink hubs and spokes) w/ Specialized Ground Control or Fast Trak tires
Wheelset#2- i9 classic hubs laced with DT Competition spokes to Stan's Flow MrkIII rims w/ Maxxis Ardent tires

Weight with wheelset #1 is 21.7 lbs. Weight with wheelset #2 is 23.5 lbs.


----------



## akindofbrian (Jan 4, 2017)

Nice ride bikeuphill9. I love blue bikes, especially blue singlespeeds.

Your overall KM build is nice and light, but the difference between those wheelsets is much bigger than I would have thought. Cool to see it all set out like that. 

I notice you listed both cogs. Do you swap between them regularly? Or do they live on their respective wheelsets?


----------



## bikeuphill9 (Apr 23, 2006)

akindofbrian The only times I swap out for the 18t is if I am going to be racing a very short race (under 25 miles) or a very flat course (last year's USAC Marathon Nats- 100k and less than 4k feet of climbing). Otherwise the 20t is great for where I live in the mountains and the long rides that I love.


----------



## Loudpawlz (Jan 26, 2004)

Riding this one always makes me smile


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

^ I can dig it


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

That thing is cool looking, but holy seat post batman!


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

This thread is soooooo last year.


----------



## ganski (Nov 15, 2015)

akindofbrian said:


> These are nice rides. I'm curious, what frame is that for your training bike? I can't quite make out the decals in the glare.


Desalvo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

mack_turtle said:


> This thread is soooooo last year.


:groan:


----------



## tims5377 (Oct 20, 2010)

Foncky said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here is mine ! Just born.
> View attachment 1100445
> ...


I loooooooove the look of that frame. I just don't understand that it only comes in one size... Makes no sense to me and wouldn't be worth the gamble


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

2008 Monocog 29er frame set
XT / Mavic A719
Conti X-King / Race King
Avid SD7
Race Face Turbine 180mm's
36/18


----------



## oldmanbiking (Feb 18, 2017)

My Tank


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

rockhopper97 said:


> View attachment 1073419
> 
> 
> here is my current fleet of single speed bikes, 1988 miyata city runner, 97 specialized rockhopper and my 72 schwinn varsity.....the miyata was built with parts I had laying around, so it was a free build, the rockhopper is currently in my bike building lab... the varsity I got for free and made it into an urban SS cruiser


the city runner got used for parts, it was a pretty low end frame.....bent frame and rear hub on the varsity, so it was stripped and scrapped.... the rockhopper is being built into a 7 speed city bike.

got this one a few months back for free, it a 91 raleigh tangent from raleigh's alumetric line of bikes... full cro-moly frame, got rebuilt as a SS.... 32/20, tensioner is a modified rear deraileur ....sunlite platform pedals,WTB grips, shimano LX canti's and cranks, riser bars I bought on amazon, used serfas saddle, bell 26x1.95 knobby tires( got em for $20 on clearance) brake braces new chain ring bolts and some black ops bar end plugs.....tires, bars, grips, brake braces, bar end plugs and pedals were the only new parts..... wheels are weinman hoops with shimano LX hubs....the rest of the single speed conversion was done by taking apart a few old cassettes and using the plastic spacers... for the cog I used a 20t that wasnt very worn from the cassettes.....I have $75 at most into this bike.... when I got the bike the shifters were broken, bottom bracket was in need of a serious rebuild, tires were dryrotted, grips were roached, broken plastic pedals, crappy seat etc etc.... new bearings were used during the rebuild......its a fun bike.... the LX deraileurs are stashed away for other projects or future sale


----------



## pescador95 (Dec 4, 2016)

↑↑↑ that's a sweet whip, rockhopper! Love the use of the derailleur for chain tension and the brake accents. Looks like it would be fun to whip around some rolling-hills-type trails on.

I've re-fashioned a couple 80's Schwinn high sierra's and a 1991 Gary Fisher Paragon as urban hoppers and moderate off-road bikes and love their style. Never thought of going the ss route, but now...


----------



## Johnny Rhubarb (Jun 3, 2016)

my '94 Barracuda relived


----------



## jocke (Jul 26, 2013)

^ That's an awesome pic.

Recently got a NN 2.6 to try out up front for the Unit. Stock fork and still stock rims; the latter I guess isn't the optimal way to go - but for now it works. Will swap the 2.2 for a 2.4 out back.


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

my newest build.....built this out of spare parts and a 89-90 rockhopper frame.....set up bmx cruiser style


----------



## earlanderson (Sep 27, 2013)

My unit, 29x3.0 maxxis up front and nobbly nic 2.6 rear Certainly calms the roots down. Great fun here on the north shore    22in frame as I'm on the tall side. Rolls over anything!!!


----------



## Awshucks (Apr 14, 2013)

rockhopper97 said:


> my newest build.....built this out of spare parts and a 89-90 rockhopper frame.....set up bmx cruiser style


That's sweet! I would totally cruise around on that. How did you get chain tension? Did you have to file out the drop outs?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## qtzmznt (Jan 15, 2017)

*Another 2017 Unit*

Here's another 2017 Unit...









Ordered in January from my LBS, complete, received a week ago. Swapped the pedals for Saints and added a KS LEV 272. Four rides so far and I'm really enjoying this bike.

I've been off mountain bikes for 10+ years and got this bike to try some new things and get back into riding. Back then I was riding a 2001 Kona ManoMano, 26", full suspension, v brakes, spds. This new Unit is my first go at fully rigid in a long time, and first time with disk brakes, + tires, tubeless, modern platforms pedals, 1 gear and a dropper post.

I can see some room for improvement in the cornering of the stock Trailblazer 2.8" tires, but other than that I'm enjoying them. I'm loving the combination of bonus traction and pushing harder on the SS. The stock gearing (32/18) seems right for now. Love having a dropper post and found it useful from the first ride.

I had to post up because lurking here helped me figure out what I wanted (since I had no experience with this sort of bike and the new aspects of it for me, and ordered without a test ride). I'm 6'1" and the L fits me well I think. I like the stock saddle too though I'm out of it a lot. Hubs and cranks are the next two things I think the bike could use. I initially thought I might be changing up the Spyke brakes early on but they are great so far.

Adam


----------



## jdgang (Oct 1, 2009)

My new SS steed.


----------



## KeithNorCal (Jun 7, 2016)

Spot Rocker SS 27.5+

Steel. Belt drive. Best bike ever.


----------



## SurlySingleSpeeder (Apr 7, 2017)

*New Single Lady in Ze Stable*

Fifth of five single Speed builds. Her name is ventus. Had an effin blast building her, took a lot longer than I anticipated. 
All City Nature Boy 853 Disc 58 cm geared 48:18
Pauls -Sapim cx-rays ta Pauls 
bb7 road sl 
woodchippers
white industries blingin crankset
king headset n B.B. 
Thomson masterpiece post n stem
selle italia flite flow 
xtr mashers












































It was rainin so hard tonight when I finished her, but she rode so sexy round the shop. Amped to take her dancing.


----------



## edt (Mar 13, 2017)

Raleigh XXIX

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SurlySingleSpeeder (Apr 7, 2017)

*All the Single Ladies.*




















A few of ze ladies. Betty on the left, 40:16 Monkey, Double D 34:16 Ice Cream Truck(she has a soma gator drop bar on her now, unreal), and Ventus 48:18 Nature boy I just finished.







And this is Marti, a 42:16 CrossCheck, she just had a total rebuild last year as she was pretty beaten. King tI headset, sew saddle and new wheels and a new look on life for her. Chukkers with Sapim cx rays ta phils. Marti smashes trail.


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

_Names his bikes after women. Putting that in his file. I am watching him closely._


----------



## SurlySingleSpeeder (Apr 7, 2017)

Yeah, I lived on a sailboat for seven years and old habits die hard, I'd love for you to meet them, they love ta jam! I also teach little people so personification is sort of a part of my life. Anywho, have a blast ridin, good luck with the anger part.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

New SS frame!! Jamis Dragon One. Blank canvas, I could swap over parts from a broken frame last year, or do something new? I'm almost thinking Monster Cross, I bought On One Midgle handlebars a couple months ago and I need a frame to put them on. hmm, totally undecided on what to do.

Good brown color though, sorry for the crappy indoor pics. This thing should ride really nice!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

^^ Finally! Looks very nice, I like the color, it's almost like root beer. 

What other colors are you going with?


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Well, this isn't the one I've been teasing. This just happened this week. It's a warranty replacement for a frame I broke last year. A bit late but I'll take it!!

It was totally unexpected so I have no plan really at this point. Green would look good I think, keep it earthy. Blue, always an option. Grey, hard to find parts. 

(I'll let the cat out of the bag, I'm having a custom frame built. Should have it in a couple weeks. That's going to be a high end build, I'm going for as many American made parts as I can afford. Wait till you see what I'm doing with the paint, it's going to be Sweeeet!!! but more on that later.)


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Cool, I was wondering why you got an off the shelf frame. 

Brown is a neutral color, so anything will look good with it, even purple!

Monster Cross!


----------



## Addy Marx (Jul 18, 2009)

*Cove 69er Handjob reboot*

Just put this thing together yesterday and took it out for its first spin on Mt. Seymour. I only have 'one' bike that I ride and wanted something different to change things up after a long, cold, wet, winter season of riding and prepping for a bikepacking race.

Built from stuff I had kicking around the house. My old Cove Handjob that hasn't seen any action in 5 years, Waltworks fork, Arch/King front wheel, old used Minions, front tubeless, rear tubed, Blackspire Stinger keeping the chain in place. BB7's ugh, dead hands, some chromag, some thomson. 
A rigid Cove on the Shore, kind of how things used to be. Looking to upgrade the brakes on my main bike so this one will get some older XT's. And if I can find a seat post activated dropper like a GD Descender or something that will go on there too. Fun bike!


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

what gearing is that? i ran a stinger once as a tensioner and couldn't stand the noise and drag. looks fun, especially in that forest.


----------



## Addy Marx (Jul 18, 2009)

fishwrinkle said:


> what gearing is that? i ran a stinger once as a tensioner and couldn't stand the noise and drag. looks fun, especially in that forest.


Thanks, the North Shore is the best! The Stinger isn't as smooth as the drivetrain on my main bike (paragon sliders) but from first ride impressions, for a franken b-bike it worked pretty well and wasn't inhibiting or terribly annoying. We'll see if it stays put after a few rides. 34/22.


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

Awshucks said:


> That's sweet! I would totally cruise around on that. How did you get chain tension? Did you have to file out the drop outs?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


it has semi-horizontal dropouts....I ground off the derailleur hanger as it had stripped threads anyways


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

New replacement frame from last year. XL Jamis Dragon One (Reynolds 853). Pretty sweet color, nice frame. I was able to swap over parts from my other decommissioned bikes for a total build cost of $0. SWEET!

SLX cranks, Stans Flow rim (I have my carbon race rim in front ATM), WI trials freewheel, AB oval (34:20), SLX brakes, RS Reba (for now, carbon fork will go on after my stupid finger heals). Nothing too fancy but a solid package.

Only one ride so far, I've never ridden a SS with a squish fork. It was actually pretty fun. I lowered the saddle a bit and it felt like a big BMX bike. I was launching off everything in sight and getting rowdy. Too much so really, beat the snot out of my finger and it's still mad at me. The front was a little heavier, but it wasn't all bad.

I'm not sure I'm going to leave it set up this way, I actually want to set it up as a Monster Cross. It's a little small for me so I think it would work well, problem is... I have no where to ride it. We don't have gravel roads with hills here, or long mixed surface rides that aren't flat rail trails. I really love the Monster Cross concept, I really want one, but I don't need one at all. It would basically just be a slightly more capable, heavier, slightly slower version of my cross bike. But it would be super nice!

I bought On One Midge handlebars over the winter and I need a bike to put them on! I'm dying to try them. I'm thinking smaller tires (1.9-2.1), carbon fork, and TRP Spyre brake calipers. What's not to love?

The other part of my reasoning is I have another really nice SS 29er frame on the way and it would be very similar. Instead of selling this one, yet, I think I need to scratch the Monster Cross itch.

































View attachment 1135748


Sorry for the terrible complete pic, it was just after I slapped it together. The saddle and handlebars have been adjusted. There's still a bit of dialing in that needs to happen regardless of how I end up setting it up.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Got a smoking deal on this little thing, I couldn't resist. It's my new urban commuter/bar hopper/grocery getter/whatever. I stripped it down to the bare frame and Frame Saver'd it and properly greased the BB and headset. Reynolds 520 tubing, decent wheels, swapped the handlebars and added Cane Creek levers, replaced stock headset (loose ball) with Origin8. Haven't decided on pedals yet, and when the Dicta freewheel dies I'll replace it with a White Industries unit. I love the paint when it's in the sun. I dig it, super simple, light, fast, handsome.


----------



## garcia (Apr 10, 2008)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Got a smoking deal on this little thing, I couldn't resist. It's my new urban commuter/bar hopper/grocery getter/whatever. I stripped it down to the bare frame and Frame Saver'd it and properly greased the BB and headset. Reynolds 520 tubing, decent wheels, swapped the handlebars and added Cane Creek levers, replaced stock headset (loose ball) with Origin8. Haven't decided on pedals yet, and when the Dicta freewheel dies I'll replace it with a White Industries unit. I love the paint when it's in the sun. I dig it, super simple, light, fast, handsome.
> 
> View attachment 1150516
> 
> ...


Very nice find! I keep toying with the idea of a fixie or ss for quick jaunts around the neighborhood, but I'd rather buy used and the right one hasn't popped up. A steel one like that in that color would be impossible for me to resist!


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Threw a Manitou magnum pro on due to some nagging injuries, really working out well.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

socal_jack said:


> Threw a Manitou magnum pro on due to some nagging injuries, really working out well.


Stock XC shim stack?


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

NordieBoy said:


> Stock XC shim stack?


Probably, I haven't fussed with it.


----------



## memeekus (Aug 18, 2017)

14' Honzo 
Oval 32 x 20
130mm Yari
Hope 4 on Stans Flow in the rear, some Specialized rim up front
Specialized Blacklite Dropper
Crank Bros carbon bar
Assorted Shimano brakes

Came off a Taro and broke the frame on that. Upgraded to the Honzo and have been building it up over the last 2 or so years. This bike is so much fun


----------



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

*Independent Fabrications*

Sorry for posting up such a crappy bike... I got this one off of craigslist.. but must be a garbage frame... since I never even heard of Independent Fabrications...


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

RajunCajun44 said:


> Sorry for posting up such a crappy bike... I got this one off of craigslist.. but must be a garbage frame... since I never even heard of Independent Fabrications...
> 
> View attachment 1152853
> View attachment 1152854


Geez dude, some nerve posting that garbage. Let me take it off your hands while you go find something decent.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Selling my 2012 ish Jamis Dragon SS frame. Reynolds 853 tubing, sliding dropouts, threaded BB, strait 1 1/8 headtube, metallic golden brown color. Check it out.

2012 Jamis Dragon One XL 21" Reynolds 853 Singlespeed frame - MTBR Classifieds


----------



## Karate Krampus (Oct 9, 2016)

My 2013 Ritchey P29er

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

